# Lets see!!!!



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well the last few years i have really liked John Dee's predictions and lets see if he is right once again. :redbounce :redbounce http://johndee.com/ oops I thought this link woul take you to my region, anyway it looks good.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

The jet stream needs to drop further for us Ohio guys. But that is ok, I still have leaf work to do.


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Is that forcast for real ?? Accuweather says accumulations ot an inch or two.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well I just checked again and it has not changed our local forecaster said it all depends on low the cold front goes. :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

sure hope he is right cause Id love to be pushin over 8"s total over a 24hr accumulation


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Tom " the weather god" Skilling says no accumulation for us !!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well I just checked John Dee's and he's still saying 4+ possible by Thursday morning all I can do is wait but I'm not going to hook up the plows just yet (I may pull the trucks up to the plows and be ready), anyway you guys have a good turkey day and maybe we'll be pushing some snow.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Triton Snow;434586 said:


> Tom " the weather god" Skilling says no accumulation for us !!!!!!!!


I watched Tom last night also and I thought he was talking about a few inches and less to none in the city?? Thats ok, worse come to worse he can be the odd man out, everyone else says its gonna snow! LOL


----------

